# Places I have been, how about you.



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been in many places, but I've never been in Cahoots. Apparently, you can't go alone ~ you have to be in Cahoots with someone.

I've also never been in Cognito. I hear no one recognizes you there.

I have, however, been in Sane. They don't have an airport; you have to be driven there. I have made several trips there, thanks to my friends, family and work.

I would like to go to Conclusions, but you have to jump, and I'm not too much on physical activity anymore.

I have also been in Doubt. That is a sad place to go, and I try not to visit there too often.

I've been in Flexible, but only when it was very important to stand firm.

Sometimes I'm in Capable, and I go there more often as I'm getting older.

One of my favorite places to be is in Suspense! It really gets the adrenalin flowing and pumps up the old heart! At my age I need all the stimuli I can get!

I may have been in Continent, but I don't remember what country I was in. It's an age thing.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

hey i think we have been in several of the same places...lol good one


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Those are great OAC...LMAO!!

I'm a graduate of the School of Hard Knocks and live in the State of Confusion.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a good one Brian ! He's also been in a straight jacket but forgot to tell you....LOL.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL man that is what happens to ya when Your age catches up to ya!! Most Men are In Sensitve at least thats what the women Say!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> LOL man that is what happens to ya when Your age catches up to ya!! Most Men are In Sensitve at least thats what the women Say!!


you got that right...lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good one, Brian!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well like most of us I have been in Debt and in a state of confusion but I found a road that lead me to in sight and think I might be home again.....How about you guys ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you're living in the state of denial !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Could be but at least I am not in secure







. Correct Don ?







.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

dang it Brian..............Come clean the coffee off my screen !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I will send you a mop " in case" you have another accident but just remember the next time you are inebriated not to drink coffee also.


----------

